# Ball Python Bad Eye



## Caylin A Williams (Aug 17, 2019)

My three month old ball python I just got two days ago, his eye used to be white and cloudy, now it is brown, crusty, and sunken in, any idea on the issue and how to solve it?


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 17, 2019)

Retained eye cap


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (Aug 28, 2019)

I didn't think it was legal to keep Ball pythons in Australia since they're not a native species.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 28, 2019)

Harimoni Proudswift said:


> I didn't think it was legal to keep Ball pythons in Australia since they're not a native species.


Its not legal to own them in Aus this one is probably in the states


----------



## Rob (Aug 28, 2019)

Shaggers89 said:


> Its not legal to own them in Aus this one is probably in the states


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't notice their location says USA


----------

